# Burton Moto vs 32 summit



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Which ever one fits your foot best and is comfortable.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

As a beginner earlier this year I bought a pair of Motos after thinking along the same lines. 

It took me 1 day of riding to wish I'd gone for even a slightly stiffer boot. The summits have the same (arbitrary) flex rating. Doesn't mean you'd find the same thing but just be aware they are pretty soft.


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

When you say stiffnes, how do you mean? Side to side or all round?


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

boardneub said:


> When you say stiffnes, how do you mean? Side to side or all round?


Stiffness = the ability for you to flex your ankle in any which way, or to exert pressure on the front of the boot to make it flex. Alot of the boots have a flex meter, but it is different for each company. A boot that is super stiff would not move much at all and would take a real effort to generate any flex in it (used for responsive fast riding). A boot with a lot of flex is easier to move and allows for the rider more movement. You'd commonly see softer boots in the park.

I think your two choices of boot would suit a beginner or someone looking for a very very soft boot. If you are planning on free riding, you should perhaps consider a slightly stiffer boot. 

Men's Snowboard Boots | Burton Snowboards

Take the Motos with burtons flex rating of 3, great boot for a beginner, but for free riding, you really should be looking in the 6-10 range, yes it is more expensive for a stiffer boot, but you will also receive a better constructed product that will last you alot longer.


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

How about something like this?
Ride 2011 Ride Orion - The Boardshop: Specializing in Snow Boards, Skate Boards, Apparel
or this?
Salomon 2011 Salomon Faction - The Boardshop: Specializing in Snow Boards, Skate Boards, Apparel


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Don't buy online. Go into the store and try them on. This will be your best guess on which boot will be best for you. Last time I bought boots I spent an hour trying on boots since boots are the single most important piece of equipment you could have.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

boardneub said:


> How about something like this?
> Ride 2011 Ride Orion - The Boardshop: Specializing in Snow Boards, Skate Boards, Apparel
> or this?
> Salomon 2011 Salomon Faction - The Boardshop: Specializing in Snow Boards, Skate Boards, Apparel


I cant get the Ride site to show me the specs on the boot. The Salomons look pretty sweet though.

Are you looking to buy in a shop or online?


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

Forsure in person gotta try them on,


and odd the rides arnt working...

2011 Ride Orion Boot Features:
LINER: Intuition Plush Foam Liner Technology, W/ Aegis Antimicrobrial Coating
LINER FIT: External J Bars
UNDER FOOT CONSTRUCTION: Die Cut EVA Insole
SOLE: Track Sole
LINER LACING: Lock Down
SHELL LACING: Traditional Lacing W/ Plastic Speed Hooks

For the progressing rider looking for comfort and user-friendly performance, the Orion snowboard boot is where it's at. Featuring heat-moldable Intuition™ Plush Liner Technology for super cush support and a great fit, and the Lock Down™ Liner Speed Lace makes getting in and out just a quick pull away!


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

boardneub said:


> Forsure in person gotta try them on,


Nice stuff dude, this makes me happy. Really then, your local shop might not stock any of these models that you've listed on here, so, go in and try some on, work with the boot guy (or gal, girls can fit boots too in this day and age, and you get to pay them less for it) and see what what works out best for your foot, because ill fitting boots is the worst. 

(the rides look pretty sweet by the way).


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

Yea they doo! Trouble is there super far away.. over 2 hours one way.. Maybe a local shop can order them? Although i would need to try them on first.. And the color matches my jacket perfect!


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Those Salomons Factions with the green stripe colourway look pretty damned good to though. If you have no local snow shop, then I would wait until you are in close proximity to one. So that you can get them fitted properly.


----------

